# S650 or S770



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking at a new bobcat. s650 or s770, either unit will fulfill my requirements. 
anyone have one or both of these units. any complaints or concerns. Any recommendations ?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have several s250's and a new s650 same machine obviously. I run 10' pushers on them and wouldn't use anything else. Plenty of power just make sure to get the 2 speed option.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

magnum1;1657952 said:


> Looking at a new bobcat. s650 or s770, either unit will fulfill my requirements.
> anyone have one or both of these units. any complaints or concerns. Any recommendations ?


If you're willing to travel to pick one up... Call the bobcat dealer in Wahpeton ND http://www.lillegardinc.com/

Ask about the ones that are coming in from the "beet program". They are $5-10k less, and usually only have 75-150 hours on them, and come with a full warranty.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

IMAGE;1658020 said:


> If you're willing to travel to pick one up... Call the bobcat dealer in Wahpeton ND http://www.lillegardinc.com/
> 
> Ask about the ones that are coming in from the "beet program". They are $5-10k less, and usually only have 75-150 hours on them, and come with a full warranty.


Hey Image whats uuuuuuup, The S770 which is the unit I decided upon purchasing loaded will run me 65,000.00 + or - I can live with that. As a matter of fact it will be heading to ND from ID Wed of next week to bore holes with me in the air ride heated cab radio a blasting, Can't wait just hate the 800 mi. trip to my place in Fairview MT. It takes approx. 12 hrs to get there from my home in American Falls, ID. I make that trip approx once a month.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Next ????? snow plow suggestions, No pushers or blowers please. just plows


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

magnum1;1658058 said:


> Hey Image whats uuuuuuup, The S770 which is the unit I decided upon purchasing loaded will run me 65,000.00 + or - I can live with that. As a matter of fact it will be heading to ND from ID Wed of next week to bore holes with me in the air ride heated cab radio a blasting, Can't wait just hate the 800 mi. trip to my place in Fairview MT. It takes approx. 12 hrs to get there from my home in American Falls, ID. I make that trip approx once a month.


Sounds like a nice machine! Congrats !!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

For a plow the only way I would lo is a snow wolf or a cage. I have a 8ft snow wolf with a set of wings on my s650 and it's a great plow!.. bobcat also has a line of heavy duty plows (they are orange in color not black) and they are also a very strong plow. Good luck.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

If you're going plow only, the bobcat plow is plug and play. Any other brand will need an adapter to work.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

IMAGE;1658353 said:


> If you're going plow only, the bobcat plow is plug and play. Any other brand will need an adapter to work.


The snow wolf we run just needs the hydros hooked up and the plow runs of triggers on the machine and the regular operating controls. Ours does have acs if it matters.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I run a boss and love it


----------

